# Snoway 22 or Fisher Homesteader



## crankerthedude9 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 2000 Ford Explorer 4x4 and was wondering which plow I should purchase. The Snoway 22 series or the Fisher homesteader. I've heard that the Sno-Ways have alot of problems with welds breaking and the homesteaders have problems with the trip band bars bending. I would get a commercial plow if they made one for my truck but I'm out of luck... So, which is the better choice? I'm only going to use it for driveways and small parking lots. Any input at all would help! I'd also like to see a few pictures of both of these plows. I have a call into my local snoway dealer to get a final price installed. The Fisher is going to run me 3400 installed. Also, if there is any other plow thats better than both of these models let me know. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

crankerthedude9;581230 said:


> I. I've heard that the Sno-Ways have alot of problems with welds breaking
> 
> Have not seen this problem.
> 
> I'd also like to see a few pictures of both of these plows. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSpecs/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

go FISHER!!!!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

bribrius;581245 said:


> go FISHER!!!!


^ who's surprised 

Why get a Fisher pretending to be a Snoway when you can get the real deal?

The 22 series is wider, taller (I believe, Fisher's sites sucks for specs on the Homesteader), wireless controls, down pressure and has actual trip springs.

Also crankerthedude9 I don't know if Meyer makes a mount for your Explorer but I've heard decent things about their new Drive Pro plows and they've upped their warranty to 3/5 year.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

festerw;581362 said:


> ^ who's surprised
> 
> Why get a Fisher pretending to be a Snoway when you can get the real deal?
> 
> ...


I second that...You will be much happier with a Sno-Way. I havent heard anything about Sno-Way's welds...curious as to where you heard that?


----------



## crankerthedude9 (Sep 8, 2008)

I searched around a bit on these forums, found a couple people who lifted some welds but they could have abused the plow. I've been hearing good things about that sno way 22....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

straight up. buy a used one.

you buy a new one the vehicle will be worth less than the plow. All these plows will probably outlast your rig.

if you go to a dealer dont ask him what he has new ask him what he has kicking around out back that is a few years old that someone dropped. You spend 3400 on a fisher, or four k on a snoway. either way thats a lot of plowing that rig has to do just to make that money back and im not sure how long it will last or how lucatrive your accounts are.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bribrius;581743 said:


> .
> you buy a new one the vehicle will be worth less than the plow. All these plows will probably outlast your rig..


But if you buy new you will have a unit that will work on future vehicles of this class. If you buy a used unit of a older mounting system you could find you either can't get a mount or you have to convert to use.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

basher;581758 said:


> But if you buy new you will have a unit that will work on future vehicles of this class. If you buy a used unit of a older mounting system you could find you either can't get a mount or you have to convert to use.


so buy the mounts with it.

you buy a new one and go to transfer a few years down the road to another vehicle aren't you just dealing with the same exact issue your stating anyway?


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Back to the original question:

I'm a Fisher guy, and I've never owned a SnoWay. That being said, I'd choose the SnoWay over a Homesteader. (FYI: the Western Suburbanite is the same plow as the Homesteader)

I consider the Homesteader to be a personal use plow. The SnoWay is much more robust. Have you seen a Homesteader in person? Everything is so tiny. The pins that attach the plow to the frame look like toy parts.

If I needed a heavy duty, 8' - 9' plow, Fisher would be my first choice... well, maybe a Blizzard, but now I can even get a Blizzard painted Fisher Yellow. But I just don't think there's any comparison between a Homesteader/Suburbanite and a SnoWay.

Just my 2 cents. After adjusting for inflation... still arguably worth that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bribrius;581245 said:


> go FISHER!!!!


How many Homesteaders have you owned Bri? Not even similar to the usual Fisher stuff your used to.

How about a Snoway?


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

snoway model 22 hands down.
The down pressure feature ALONE whoops the fisher
the 22 inches high is perfect for what you want
the warranty is great
the polycarbonate blade is durable as sh*t at a lower weight
strong plows, snoway really mastered the light weight plows
it can handle residential as well as smalllllll lots. 
the wireless is always sweet as well.

im waiting for the "go" on getting my snoway 22....im losing my mind waiting


----------



## xl1200c (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a western Suburbante ( same as Homesteader) on a blazer and i love it. You cant beat the light weight, tight turing radius, and scrape lock. I plow 9 drives and have never had an issue. I would be scared to put a full size heavy plow on a explorer. The front will dive and the truck will drive like crap.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have used my suburbanite for going on three years now. I have had no problems with it and am always impressed with it's capabilities. I have plowed several driveways with my plow, for family and friends, and they too have been impressed! I once did my uncles plow route (after around 18" of snow, because he was in the hospital and it handled it great. The snoway is 22" tall which is a whopping one inch taller than the suburbanite at 21". The weight is comparable however the suburbanite is a touch lighter (270 total for suburbanite and 285 +mount for snoway). The snoway is also about a grand more expensive (at least it was). I have heard good things of the snoway too so the choice is soley yours but don't knock the homesteader/ suburbanite based on appearance and assumptions!!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should get a Fisher JMO. Fisher doesn't have a probablems with broken welds. And I don't think Snowway does either.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mercer_me;664485 said:


> You should get a Fisher JMO. Fisher doesn't have a probablems with broken welds. And I don't think Snowway does either.


The fisher is homeowner grade.

The snow way is an actual plow, had trip springs, down pressure, etc. It's just the smaller version of a normal plow for a truck.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

snoways backdragging is amazing with the DP


----------



## rick4wd (Oct 3, 2009)

i knew this is an old post but what did you end up with? i have homesteder and would not recamend it for anything but personal use and maybe a friend or 2 i would go with a snoway or a boss sport duty


----------

